# How to cook fresh spinach?



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2008)

As some on the board know, I've made the transformation from canned to fresh spinach not too long ago.  The thing is, I've never cooked fresh spinach by itself, I've only added it to other things that were already cooking... So how do I cook a simple fresh spinach?
I have no idea if I'm supposed to add it to boiling water, just wet it and sort of steam it, add it to cold water and bring to a boil... I'm just looking for spinach with a little salt and butter on my plate, maybe I don't even need to use water. Maybe I can just put it in a small pot with butter?

I can't believe my main cookbook doesn't have a recipe for plain cooked spinach. Any help in about 30 minutes would be appreciated


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2008)

Rinse it, don't drain it, throw it in a pot and cook until wilted.  Don't overcook or it will be tough.  You can season with salt, pepper, lemon, and garlic while cooking.  The end.   No pressure cooker needed here


----------



## babetoo (Mar 15, 2008)

buy and cook large, i mean very large amount. it wilts down to a very little.have u ever had spinach salad? raw spinach, bacon, hard boiled eggs and a hot as in warm, oil and vingear dressing. yummy.babe


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2008)

Vicky, is so right, pacanis.  All you need is the small amount of water that clings to the washed spinach.  You only need a pan, a heat source and a few minutes.  I love fresh spinach prepared any way.  Actually, I love any kind of spinach.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Rinse it, don't drain it, throw it in a pot and cook until wilted. Don't overcook or it will be tough. You can season with salt, pepper, lemon, and garlic while cooking. The end. No pressure cooker needed here


 
Aww gee, no PC 
I figured that might be overkill.... Hey, where'd my spinach go? It's on the ceiling 

So do I cover it and kind of steam it until it's wilted, or is a lid unnecessary?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2008)

It goes very quickly.  I don't usually use a lid as a result.


----------



## Constance (Mar 15, 2008)

Chop a few slices of bacon and brown it in a Dutch oven or deep skillet. When it's about half-way there, add half a medium onion, chopped and a little minced garlic.Cook on medium heat along with the bacon, until bacon is crisp and onion is soft. Add your spinach and about a quarter cup of water or broth. Sprinkle a good amount of salt over the top (1 tsp?), toss to mix, cover and steam until spinach is crisp tender. Squeeze a little lemon juice over the top (about 1/4 lemon) and dish up.
Garnish with sliced hard boiled eggs.

Obviously, these amounts aren't exact.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2008)

Going by the additional replies I'll guess kitchenelf is Vicky?.....
Babetoo, that's not excactly what I do, but I'm always adding it to bacon or something else. Very good, but not what I'm looking for at this time.

Thanks, just scrolled down and saw no lid. That helps immensley. Just about time to get going on things as I think my baked potato on the grill is nearing finish. 

I'm thinking this is probably the easiest thing in the world to cook... But I didn't know


----------



## auntdot (Mar 15, 2008)

Once you get the spinach recipe down you might want to tackle other greens.

Kale, for example, is lovely.  Cooked with a ham hock.  Nothing is better.

Greens will be in season fairly soon. They are lovely. Give them a try.


----------



## Constance (Mar 15, 2008)

auntdot said:


> Kale, for example, is lovely.  Cooked with a ham hock.  Nothing is better.



Have you ever gotten ahold of the Rainbow Kale? The stalks and veins vary from golden to orange, red and purple. I grew some one year, but I was too busy in the greenhouse to do much with it, although I put it in stir-fries a couple of times.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2008)

I may just have to do that auntdot. The spinach in its plain form was fantastic! A little salt, a little butter..... really good. 

So, I was looking at it one minute and it looked like when I first put it in, then whoomf, it was cooked down. Now I know why you don't use a lid. You would miss when it was done 

Thanks for the help.
And I'm going to get the bigger bag next time. That stuff goes fast!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 15, 2008)

Spinach, some thin sliced yellow or red pepper, rehydrated 
shiitake mushrooms, thin sliced garlic...

Sautee all but the mushrooms and spinach in a bit of olive oil.
Sprinkle well with cajun seasoning and a bit of lemon pepper.
Add 1/4 cup of chicken stock and your spinach, mix well.
Reduce heat, cover and cook till spinach is as wilted as you want it.

Add some cajun and olive oil seasoned tilapia, cover with spinach, cover
with aluminum foil and bake at 375 for 15 minutes or so...also good.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2008)

very simply, thinly slice a clove or three of garlic, put a tbsp or so of evoo in a large saute pan over medium heat. put the garlic in the oil, let toast just for a minute, then dump in the bag of spinach. imeediately begin to turn with tongs to get the spinach coated with the garlic oil. it'll shrink down and become wilted within another minute. 
if'n you want to get fancy, add a thinly sliced shallot at the same time you add the garlic.

e voila'. sauteed spinaci!


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 16, 2008)

oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh this thread is making me dreadfully hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 16, 2008)

Quite often I'll cook up some plain spinach, then toss it with some freshly-ground black pepper & some crumbled Feta cheese.

Makes a terrific "bed" for chicken (or flounder/sole) cooked Piccata-style (dredged in seasoned flour, sauteed in extra-virgin olive oil & butter, then removed to a platter; sauce finished with fresh lemon juice, capers, a dash of dry white wine, & some more butter whisked in).


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 16, 2008)

My mom used to make us creamed spinach, but I dont remember how. I know it was onions, garlic, milk and flour maybe? I haven't had it forever, maybe I should go call her..... 
Nah, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 16, 2008)

Creamed spinach is one of our traditional Thanksgiving Day turkey accompaniments. All I do is cook the spinach (usually frozen chopped), then add minced garlic to taste & several goodly dollops of heavy cream.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool, thanks Breezy! Now I don't have to have an hour long conversation about making sure I am investing well for my retirement.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 19, 2008)

Oddly enough, spinach is one of the few vegetables that is actually better for you after it's cooked.. volume basis.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

I saute spinach in some olive oil. You can add chopped garlic and even some pine nuts, a little pepper and salt. Delicious.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 22, 2008)

I get a pan very hot, (usually my wok) add some oil, slivers of garlic and shallot, chili flakes, toss in the spinach, flip it a few times, add some salty broth, flip again to thoroughly heat thru and serve, just wilted and really tasty


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

It sounds delicious and I wish I could eat spinach again but I have gout and spinach is definitely a no-no.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 22, 2008)

Steamboater said:


> It sounds delicious and I wish I could eat spinach again but I have gout and spinach is definitely a no-no.



Ho poor you.I didn't think veggies are bad for gout, but I know nothing about gout so excuse me. I normally wash spinach, then chop onions, then in a pan  heat up very little oil, add onions, then add garlic then add chopped spinach and in in 5 mins max it's ready.Add salt to taste too.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not just spinach you can't have when you have gout. No meat, no canned meats, no salami, pepperoni, no spinach and no salmon!!! I love salmon. You can have tuna and fruit is good for you but I'm also diabetic so I can't have too much fruit. Not too much turkey either but you can have all the chicken you want and of course tomatos and salads. There isn't that much info about recipes for people who get gout. I've only found maybe 2 cookbooks and they're not very good. It's only in the past  2 weels that I got my first episode of gout and the pain's gone but the swelling is still there.


----------



## Culchie (Mar 23, 2008)

Steamboater said:


> It's not just spinach you can't have when you have gout. No meat, no canned meats, no salami, pepperoni, no spinach and no salmon!!! I love salmon. You can have tuna and fruit is good for you but I'm also diabetic so I can't have too much fruit. Not too much turkey either but you can have all the chicken you want and of course tomatos and salads. There isn't that much info about recipes for people who get gout. I've only found maybe 2 cookbooks and they're not very good. It's only in the past 2 weels that I got my first episode of gout and the pain's gone but the swelling is still there.


 
Hey Steamboat, I'm in your Gout Club (unfortunately) ...Had first attack 4 years ago ...due to over indulgence on Portuguese Golfing trip, topped off with feast of sardines ....which I'm sure you know is the worst possible food to bring on gout.

2nd attack....just finished it (over the last two weeks).

This time, I've done alot of research on it, as it knocks the confidence a bit (I'm only 37) as the perception of gout is that it's old fat men drinking brandies and rich food that get gout.....but it ain't so.

Cherries, Blueberries, Grapes and Dairy Products are excellent for pain relief and are anti flammatary foods. Nettle drops are also very good.


----------



## QSis (Mar 23, 2008)

buckytom said:


> very simply, thinly slice a clove or three of garlic, put a tbsp or so of evoo in a large saute pan over medium heat. put the garlic in the oil, let toast just for a minute, then dump in the bag of spinach. imeediately begin to turn with tongs to get the spinach coated with the garlic oil. it'll shrink down and become wilted within another minute.
> if'n you want to get fancy, add a thinly sliced shallot at the same time you add the garlic.
> 
> e voila'. sauteed spinaci!


 
This is exactly how I do it.  No other liquid needed.

Lee


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 23, 2008)

Culchie: I never heard of Nettle Drops? Where do you buy it, in a drug store? I know about bliberries etc but I'm also diabetic so I can't have too much fruit. I didn't know about sardines LOL. This is someone new with me as I only got my first attack about a month ago. My sister bought me a slew of vitamines e.g., grapeseed extract, Go-Out Plex which includes Black Cherry Concentrate and Celery Seed etc. The pain is gone but the selling is still there. How long did it take for the swelling to go down with you? The swelling isn't as bad as it was, but my ankles and calves etc are still swollen. I also have neuropathy becaus of diabetes so I don't know which is causing it harder and harder for me to walk even 3 blocks. Hope it's ok with you now and you don't get another attack.


----------



## Culchie (Mar 23, 2008)

Steamboater said:


> Culchie: I never heard of Nettle Drops? Where do you buy it, in a drug store? I know about bliberries etc but I'm also diabetic so I can't have too much fruit. I didn't know about sardines LOL. This is someone new with me as I only got my first attack about a month ago. My sister bought me a slew of vitamines e.g., grapeseed extract, Go-Out Plex which includes Black Cherry Concentrate and Celery Seed etc. The pain is gone but the selling is still there. How long did it take for the swelling to go down with you? The swelling isn't as bad as it was, but my ankles and calves etc are still swollen. I also have neuropathy becaus of diabetes so I don't know which is causing it harder and harder for me to walk even 3 blocks. Hope it's ok with you now and you don't get another attack.


 
You poor fellah, it just hit me in big toe, can't imagine the discomfort of getting it in calves and ankles as well.

I got stinging nettle drops from local health store, approx 20 drops into a glass of water, twice a day.

You can't possibly cut out high purine acid foods from your diet, as you will be deficient in other areas then. You have to understand that if you eat something that is high in purines, e.g Salmon, then you need to 'balance' your meal with something 'gout friendly' like drinking cherry juice or yougart dessert etc...

You got to get on with enjoying your food, lifes too short to miss out, but learn to balance out the PH's in your diet .....think of it as a balancing act.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 23, 2008)

*Gout etc*

I only have the gout in my ankle; I have neuropathy in my calves. I take of vitamins so I think I'll hold off on the nettle stuff and see if the vitamins work along with the ant-inflammatory med I'm taking. You're right about the stereotype perceptions about gout though. I always thought it was something 18th century englishmen got LOL.


----------



## ErikC (Mar 24, 2008)

I did not see either of these mentioned in the previous posts, but I only gave them the once-over. I loved the suggestions for seasonings and spices, but the two that give me the greatest pleasure with cooked spinach are nutmeg and marjoram (one or the other, not both). They will absolutely surprise and delight you.

Also, I like to make spinach pesto, and I use walnuts in place of the pine nuts.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 24, 2008)

You could probably cook Kale the same way. Have to find out if I can have it though because of the gout.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh! I wish  I could eat this. I found a great recipe for Chinese Stir Fried Spinach for those of you who are lucky enough to eat it although the recipe states that watercress, lettuce or any Chinese vegetable can be subsituted for spinach. Quick strir fry too.

From: "Nina Simonds Chijna Express" 

To preserve the vivid color of the vegetable and prevent overcooking, heat the pan and the oil until smoking hot before adding the spinach to the pan. 

1/2 tblspn corn or safflower oil
1/2 tblspn sesame oil
1 lb (or 2 ten oz. packages) fresh spinach, stemmed, rinsed and thoroughly dried
1 tblspn minced garlic
1 1/2 tblspns rice wine or sake
1/2 tspn salt

Heat a wok or a large skillet, add both the oils and heat until smoking. Add the spinach, garlic, rice wine or sake, and salt and toss lightly over high heat for about 1 minute until slightly wilted but still bright green. Transfer to serving platter. Serve hot or at room temperature.


----------



## mesquiteman (Mar 28, 2008)

I steam cook mine after washing. Add a little salt and vinegar (I like sour and pickled foods) tastes really good.


----------

